# Valentines new Road ´n Track wax



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Saw at the valentines homepage that they offer a new wax. Its called Road ´n Track Carnauba Wax. 
Anyone tried it yet? Would like know how it is and what do you think of it? TIA

http://youraccount.ekmpowershop5.co...valentines-road-n-track-carnauba-wax-18-p.asp


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> Saw at the valentines homepage that they offer a new wax. Its called Road ´n Track Carnauba Wax.
> Anyone tried it yet? Would like know how it is and what do you think of it? TIA
> 
> http://youraccount.ekmpowershop5.co...valentines-road-n-track-carnauba-wax-18-p.asp


I own Valentine & Co, so I might be a bit prejudiced but this really is a superb new wax!

As a 'thank you' to you nice people in Detailing World who've said such nice things about Valentine's Concours over the past year, here's a Christmas present - 50% off a jar of our new Road 'n Track. Just go to www.valentineswax.com and use the Discount code RNTSAMP at Checkout.

I know it's a bit early but Merry Christmas!
PS Let me know what you think of the new product


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, got an email from you today with the same information and placed my order !
Looking forward to try it !


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

waxin'lyrical said:


> I own Valentine & Co, so I might be a bit prejudiced but this really is a superb new wax!
> 
> As a 'thank you' to you nice people in Detailing World who've said such nice things about Valentine's Concours over the past year, here's a Christmas present - 50% off a jar of our new Road 'n Track. Just go to www.valentineswax.com and use the Discount code RNTSAMP at Checkout.
> 
> ...


wow thats tempting. how long will the offer last for?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure how long the offer will be on for but for £21 instead of £42 it's worth a look.

Order placed. And a VERY BIG Thanks for the discount:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cant' wait to test it against the oldie but goodie Megs #16 and the battle hard Colli 476

so it will be here tomorrow...:lol:

Cheers


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice offer there ive just this second put a order in myself will let you know how i find it 

Cheers 
Lee


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

is this a hard or soft wax? whats the best way to apply it?
for £21 im seriously thinking of giving it a go since its been a wee while since i purchased any detailing gear :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

that looks so tempting for the price, really do need a good wax.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Sucker for a bargain me!

Order placed!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

so i take it no one has used this yet?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn I've just got a new wax or I'd have bought that in a second! Simply can't justify buying another when I'm yet to use the 3M!


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

how long will this offer last?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmm...I'm pretty much skint, but a bargain's a bargain :lol:

Ordered :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

DAMN IT, tried to order but it didnt liek my card 

finally gone through, great offer hope its as good as it says


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow good offer 50% off the normal price. I just can't justify getting another wax. I only started detailing this year and have nearly full tins of Colli 915, GC Pete's 53 and FK1000p to use. I think these will last me a lifetime!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just placed my order through, cant wait to get it and to try it out

GSVHammer - i know the feeling, ive got the dodo sample pots/SN/petes 53/colly/megs 16/vic concs just to name a few. i wonder when im actually going to finish them, but ive been a good boy and not bought any detailing gear for the past 2 months :lol: a little treat to myself. and at half the price worth a punt to try out

at the moment my fav wax is dodo sn and petes 53, i tried using petes 53 yesterday and was a nightmare to buff off, i think it doesnt work to well in the cold


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Damn I've just got a new wax or I'd have bought that in a second! Simply can't justify buying another when I'm yet to use the 3M!


Buy it you know it makes sense:lol:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the great offer!!

Oreder placed!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

mistryn said:


> just placed my order through, cant wait to get it and to try it out
> 
> GSVHammer - i know the feeling, ive got the dodo sample pots/SN/petes 53/colly/megs 16/vic concs just to name a few. i wonder when im actually going to finish them, but ive been a good boy and not bought any detailing gear for the past 2 months :lol: a little treat to myself. and at half the price worth a punt to try out
> 
> at the moment my fav wax is dodo sn and petes 53, i tried using petes 53 yesterday and was a nightmare to buff off, i think it doesnt work to well in the cold


Must of been the cold weather. Used mine in August without any problems. I must hold off from buying another wax, I must not give in to temptation.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Order placed. :thumb:

Thanks for such an excellent introductory offer.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like we've cleaned them out lads!

Just got an e-mail to say they are waiting on new stock and will be then end of the week until dispatch.

Hey it's such a bargain I ain't gonna complain!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

oh no i got the same email i was hoping to have it by the weekend to try out of my friends car


> We are extremely sorry but there will be a short delay in dispatching your order as we are awaiting new stocks of Road 'n Track Carnauba, which should be with us by the end of this week.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Got the mail as well.... 

Oh well at least we got the orders in.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, I got this too...guess we took them slightly by surprise :lol:


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, I thought I would be excluded from this special deal, but it looks like you guys to the US as well !


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Order placed  1 more added to the surge of orders


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

another email saying sory for the delay to.


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Yep, I got this too...guess we took them slightly by surprise :lol:


Yep, I'm afraid the rush certainly did catch us with our... well, we'll not go there! The response has been amazing and I'm very sorry indeed for any inconvenience caused by the delay.

We will have stocks on Friday, DV, and hopefully will get all of the delayed orders out then. I can't promise but we'll do our very best. I know you're going to love this new wax!

The 50% discount runs out next Tuesday (24 Nov) BUT we have decided to offer a 25% Discount on all our products, including Valentine's Concours, until 31 December. Just use the code DT31129 at Checkout on 
www.valentineswax.com

Thanks for your incredible support!


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Communication has been brilliant by Valentine & Co! Cannot wait for this to arrive!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

s_hosgood said:


> Communication has been brilliant by Valentine & Co! Cannot wait for this to arrive!


i totally agree with you there, they get 2 big :thumb: up from me. been kept up to date every stage. i cannot wait for this to arrive:detailer:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

mistryn said:


> i totally agree with you there, they get 2 big :thumb: up from me. been kept up to date every stage. i cannot wait for this to arrive:detailer:


Has anyone had an email today to say whether the stock did arrive? I never can wait patiently to get new products.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

mines turned up today and was presesnted very nicely. 

slight query thow the website says the following 
"Comes with hand Applicator pad, Valentine's Waxing Manual with tips from professionals on car care and detailing"
has any one elses turned up yet and not got these things?

cant wait to use this now. but guess what its raining.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine turned up today as well.

I aint fussed about not having an applicator and manual given that the discount was so generous. 

To me the wax feels of a similar consistency to Dodo RBJE and smells somewhere between Supernatural and Pete's 53.

I can't wait for the rain to stop either, so I can try it out.

I've posted some photos below and want to say thanks again to waxin'lyrical for his amazing introductory offer.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine might have been delivered to work - when it closed over the weekend! Damn!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I managed to find a beak in the rain and did a quick 50:50 between the Road 'n Track and some Vics Concours on a scrap bonnet.

The Road 'n Track hazed much more quickly than the Vics Concours and buffed off very easily.

Here's the results (I could only get these two photos as it was starting to rain again - apologies if they're slightly out of focus):

Vics Concours










Valentine Road 'n Track


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

no im not fussed, i was just woundering. its rained non stop today


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just got back now and was puzzled by a large box left on my table, thought to myself "hope i havent ordered 2 quantities"
opened it and was pleasantly surprised by the packaging. ill say again this company wiill definatly be getting another order from me as i have been hugely impressed with the communication, packaging and price

i also didnt get the app pad or instruction sheet but what they hey the price it came for i cant complain
Thanks again Mr waxin'lyrical


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered mine yesterday afternoon, got an email today saying it's been dispatched, so service so far impeccable. Just need to stick it on the motor now. (waits for the biblical deluge to subside)


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone that's received theirs e-mailed Valentine & Co to let them know the applicator and guide are missing? I haven't got mine yet.

Can't see why they should be when this is just a discounted offer and should be exactly the same as the full price version, they may not be aware that these have been missed.

I know this isn't a biggy but may be the same for those paying full price.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Geetarman said:


> Has anyone that's received theirs e-mailed Valentine & Co to let them know the applicator and guide are missing? I haven't got mine yet.
> 
> Can't see why they should be when this is just a discounted offer and should be exactly the same as the full price version, they may not be aware that these have been missed.
> 
> I know this isn't a biggy but may be the same for those paying full price.


i havent contacted V&Co re missing manual and app pad, was kind of hoping if he/she comes on here notices this thread, but i will pm him just in case:thumb:


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

*Sorry! We slipped up*



Davemm said:


> mines turned up today and was presesnted very nicely.
> 
> slight query thow the website says the following
> "Comes with hand Applicator pad, Valentine's Waxing Manual with tips from professionals on car care and detailing"
> ...


Sorry guys, it seems from this posting that we slipped up. We got virtually all of the back orders out on Friday BUT somehow we failed to insert the applicator and manual. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

So, on Monday we'll mail these to you all. If there's one thing I hate, loath and detest it's firms providing poor service. It makes me turn green, burst my shirt and generally behave in a very twisted and ugly manner until the problem is fixed. If we get stuff wrong, PLEASE do email and let me know. Firms can't fix what they don't know is broke...

Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Please tell me this offer will still be on on Monday (pay day)

Its my only indulgence this month :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> Please tell me this offer will still be on on Monday (pay day)
> 
> Its my only indulgence this month :thumb:


It's on 'till Tues. the 24th fella........pile in :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Order placed! Thank you and have a great Christmas Patrick


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

s_hosgood said:


> Mine might have been delivered to work - when it closed over the weekend! Damn!


Know the feeling, haven't got any mail to say it's been shipped though. But judging by the other posts it will be on the way:thumb:

Can't wait.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

waxin'lyrical said:


> Sorry guys, it seems from this posting that we slipped up. We got virtually all of the back orders out on Friday BUT somehow we failed to insert the applicator and manual. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> So, on Monday we'll mail these to you all. If there's one thing I hate, loath and detest it's firms providing poor service. It makes me turn green, burst my shirt and generally behave in a very twisted and ugly manner until the problem is fixed. If we get stuff wrong, PLEASE do email and let me know. Firms can't fix what they don't know is broke...
> 
> ...


sorry that wasnt a dig at the company just a query. i was going to send a cheeky email on monday morning. didnt want to disturb you at the weekend.

cant wait to try this out, thanks for the great offer, and :thumb: for what seems like a top fella and company


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Scotch said:


> Know the feeling, haven't got any mail to say it's been shipped though. But judging by the other posts it will be on the way:thumb:
> 
> Can't wait.


Will see when i get in on monday. I bet that i will have a missed delivery card.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Got mine today (minus the applicator and guide as already notified), fantastic packaging!

Hopefully I'll get a chance at the weekend to give this a go!

Cheers Patrick!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Postie tried to deliver mine today but I missed it...... I was looking forward to this arriving. I'll collect in't morning!

Thanks V&Co.!!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Postie tried to deliver mine today but I missed it...... I was looking forward to this arriving. I'll collect in't morning!
> 
> Thanks V&Co.!!


I'm sure you'll like it when you get it Rob.

I put some on a couple of panels yesterday (in-between the rain) and late this afternoon (when the sun finally came out).

It's very similar to Pete's 53 in application IMHO.

I found that I left some on too long on the roof and whilst it was easy to buff the majority off a few 'lines' of wax had dried rock hard.

Applying some more wax to soften it (as Valentine's suggest) sorted the problem though.

On the other panels it was more a case of apply wait around 30 seconds, Swipe test and buff off.

I'm really impressed with the finish it leaves as well.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

ajc347 -i havent had chance to use mine but out if interest what type of finish would you say it leaves behind?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

It seems to have darkened my paint (metallic black) very slightly (which for me is a good thing) and has given a nice very deep depth to it.

Beading-wise it's very similar to Pete's 53 and it appeared to sheet water very well when it was raining last night.

It's certainly on a par with Dodo RBJE, Race Glaze 42 and Vics Concours IMHO.

It's also very slightly less glossy than Dodo SN or Race Glaze 55 but then it is significantly cheaper.

I keep coming back to Pete's 53 in comparison and can only say that it's everything that Pete's 53 should be and more.

All in all, I really like it, and have ordered a second pot.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got mine today...

Now waiting to try it out, by the looks of what has gone so far it could be quite good.

Thanks for the info so far ajc347:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

At £21 i think ill order some tomorrow since its payday


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> It seems to have darkened my paint (metallic black) very slightly (which for me is a good thing) and has given a nice very deep depth to it.
> 
> Beading-wise it's very similar to Pete's 53 and it appeared to sheet water very well when it was raining last night.
> 
> ...


Sounds like just what I'm looking for! :thumb:

I'm considering taking the plunge for some Valentines Concours while Patrick is offering us 25% off that too.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i managed to get a few panels done with mine yesterday, has left a lovely finish and applied and spread very easily, beading is good and seems to sheet the water very easily. thumbs up from me and a great offer.


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

Tried to resist....couldn't!

Order placed:thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

I received my wax yesterday after it possibly being lost in the post (Patrick - "the boss" - even offered to send another FOC if it didn't arrive!!) and today received the "missing" applicator - 2 arrived (as promised).

Very satisfied with the service provided by Patrick and his team. Can't wait to try this out now.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

as above just been to check my post and found a parcel, containing a guide, two apllicators and a small letter with apologies, top service and a great turn around time. a big thankyou to valentines and patrick from me.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

cheers Patrick and co, got my parcel this morning with 2 app pads, manual and note.

ive yet to try it as its still raining outside


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

mistryn said:


> cheers Patrick and co, got my parcel this morning with 2 app pads, manual and note.
> 
> ive yet to try it as its still raining outside


Sadly, into every life a little rain must fall, or so says that poet bloke.

More seriously, thanks everyone for your very kind words about our new product. In fact, I'm so pleased with the support you guys have shown that I've extended the 50% discount on Road 'n Track for Detailing World until Saturday evening this week. Code is still RNTSAMP. After which there's our 25% Christmas discount on all products. With a little luck, us poor sods at Valentine's might get to eat this Christmas... Cheers, Patrick


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Did anybody else notice the fault with the 50% off code, it would discount the wax but if you added anything else to thecart it would add the 50% discount to everything, I had concours and road and track wax in the basket total price was £58 obviously a fault with the discount code

I didn't order anything btw


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Did anybody else notice the fault with the 50% off code, it would discount the wax but if you added anything else to thecart it would add the 50% discount to everything, I had concours and road and track wax in the basket total price was £58 obviously a fault with the discount code
> 
> I didn't order anything btw


You're right it is still doing the same. It makes a very tempting purchase at £37.50! :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Just received my missing applicators and booklet, thanks Patrick and co :thumb:


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Just ordered :thumb: :thumb:

Was wanting to order a pack of applicators but it was taking off 50% instead of 25%

Did not want to ripp you off!! 

tried to order them separate but would not let me process the order without selecting the postage method.

Is there a way of ordering them separate?? If so can you pop them in the same box to save on postage??? 


Cheers Mel.


My order number is 148/241109/18.


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Ordered :thumb:


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

mel said:


> Just ordered :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Was wanting to order a pack of applicators but it was taking off 50% instead of 25%
> 
> ...


Jeez, I wish all our customers were as honest as you guys! Please DO go ahead and use the 50% Discount code to order anything and everything from us. The code will stop working at midnight on Saturday - assuming the technology doesn't let us down again. It would be curmudginly... curmudgeonly... cur... oh, what the hell, mean of us not to honour the offer, even if it were not intended to happen.

Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Got the applicators and the booklet, cheers Patrick.

"Moocows" - love it! :lol:

What a way to sell it, "...cow **** comes off much more easily if you car has already been treated with Valentine's..."

Valentines - the farmers friend!

Thanks again Patrick, outstanding service all round!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I think its more along the lines of not wanting to take the pee when you've already given us a great offer on the road N track! :thumb:

EDIT: I've taken advantage and ordered the Concourse kit after receiving your reply to my email!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for that I've taken advantage of this and ordered the Road and Track and the Concours :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Just recieved the road and track! The packaging is more like a event then opening a package with a pot of wax in! Will be defo ordering the concours I think!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Can't believe you're extending the offer to other stuff  just off for a wee browse...I don't want to take the pee but on t'other hand, I'm a poor student! 

I have to echo the thoughts on 'moocows' too, hilarious :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Ordered mine on Saturday night and arrived on Tuesday. Fantastic service.
Mine had the applicators and the manual.

Packaging is fantastic, gives a real feel of purchasing a quality product. 

Not had a chance to try it as it hasn't stopped raining all week. 

Also it smells great ! :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wait till you use it. Just awesome. Like Petes 53 in smell but so much more slicker.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

You  waxin'lyrical, you went and got me so tempted with your 50% off offer I went and got some more:lol::lol:

Thanks very much for the offer and very respectable service. The pads and booklet came this morning. As you said, you have kept your word and not many companies do that these days.:thumb::thumb:

Great offer and great service. You are keeping the tradition of the DW Suppliers and Retailers alive and well. 

Thanks

P.S. CowSH..... sooo true:lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Out of sheer boredom I just used Road n' Track on the outer case of my laptop...impressed so far :lol:

I went and ordered Valentines Concours too, hopefully be here tomorrow


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol so did I! Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

you lucky people, forgot the closing date


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

spursfan said:


> you lucky people, forgot the closing date


It's still on until this Saturday, so dive in


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Will-S said:


> It's still on until this Saturday, so dive in


is that true, cant see that nywhere?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

spursfan said:


> is that true, cant see that nywhere?


See post #67


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Will-S said:


> See post #67


Cheers Will:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Cheers Will:thumb:


Oh No!!! websites down


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Oh No!!! websites down


Guess that's what happens when everything is 50% off


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Guess that's what happens when everything is 50% off


Guess i will have to order it tomorrow at work, thanks agin for the info on the dates:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Out of sheer boredom I just used Road n' Track on the outer case of my laptop...impressed so far :lol:


:lol:
haha i did that the gloss black with red flake looks great.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Davemm said:


> :lol:
> haha i did that the gloss black with red flake looks great.


:thumb:

It's chucking it down outside and I got the urge to wax something


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yep thats why i did haha, least im not the only weirdo


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Davemm said:


> yep thats why i did haha, least im not the only weirdo


No danger...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Yahoo, just managed to get on the order web page through another site and have ordered a jar:lol::thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

website down for me 

have to check in the morning 

hope it works


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

For those having trouble getting on the site, I found going via this link worked :

http://youraccount.ekmpowershop5.co...valentines-road-n-track-carnauba-wax-18-p.asp

Hope it helps


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm tempted to buy the concours wax if its still 50% off, I tried the discount code once and it worked, went back to order it later on, same discount code and its only giving me 25% off?


----------



## welshowz (Nov 9, 2009)

RNTSAMP use that code when u get to the checkout just worked for me when i tried it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did that with concourse just now but it definately says road and track wax introductory discount. Will it still apply or will it be altered later?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I did that with concourse just now but it definately says road and track wax introductory discount. Will it still apply or will it be altered later?


Patrick confirmed in post #67 that we should just go nuts with the 50% discount while it lasts.... So I did, I've had the roadNtrack and the Concours Kit! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet! Hmm, did want another wax but at half price can't say no!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Sweet! Hmm, did want another wax but at half price can't say no!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's that or Migliore Primo. Still not sure though  maybe... BOTH!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Go for it 

Not every day this kind of thing is half price :thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really need to stop spending, after buying some Rubbish Boys : Original edition wax the other day, and being very interested in the kestrel DAS6 offer from polished bliss, now I want the Valentines concours wax.

I will just have to hide it from the missus:buffer:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

You must get it! After being so impressed with road and track, I had to try concours


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> You must get it! After being so impressed with road and track, I had to try concours


I'm just awaiting a reply as to whether it can be sent to a seperate address to the billing address and then the order will go ahead - does anyone know if this is ok? As some places can be funny about this


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

gex23 said:


> I'm just awaiting a reply as to whether it can be sent to a seperate address to the billing address and then the order will go ahead - does anyone know if this is ok? As some places can be funny about this


The best thing to do is to give them a ring in the morning.

I've found them to be a really helpful company with excellent customer service.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> You must get it! After being so impressed with road and track, I had to try concours


Hey Dipesh, you must stop buying wax is the road and track as good as you say!:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

im ashamed to say mine still hasnt been used as it hasnt been good weather but im itching to to try it tommorow

just a question - those that have used it have you just applied it directly onto previous wax layers or have you stripped back down. im thinkng of using dodo LP and then the valentines wax?


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just paid for the Concours wax, I just hope it can be sent to the address I specified 

Cant wait for it to arrive now


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

gex23 said:


> Just paid for the Concours wax, I just hope it can be sent to the address I specified
> 
> Cant wait for it to arrive now


Its a bit like waiting for a christmas pressie:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

im soo tempted by the concours, must resit the urge to buy


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Its a bit like waiting for a christmas pressie:thumb:


:devil:



mistryn said:


> im soo tempted by the concours, must resit the urge to buy


Get it bought dammit:buffer:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

gex23 said:


> I'm just awaiting a reply as to whether it can be sent to a seperate address to the billing address and then the order will go ahead - does anyone know if this is ok? As some places can be funny about this


I have put a different address on for work and it came through fine. There is more chance of it arriving at work with me there.:thumb: No probs, no being funny. IIRC you can specify delivery address on the web site, if there was a problem with it I don't think they would give you the option.

Yes I have ordered the concours, I was week.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

waxin'lyrical said:


> I own Valentine & Co, so I might be a bit prejudiced but this really is a superb new wax!
> 
> As a 'thank you' to you nice people in Detailing World who've said such nice things about Valentine's Concours over the past year, here's a Christmas present - 50% off a jar of our new Road 'n Track. Just go to www.valentineswax.com and use the Discount code RNTSAMP at Checkout.
> 
> ...


Patrick, thanks for the great service, ordered on 25th at about 10pm and its arrived today (27th), looks real nice and smells lovely, cant wait to try it!:thumb:


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

My concourse arrived today thanks Patrick!

Though strangely my Road n Track hasn't though it was ordered 24 hours earlier than the concours! :lol:

Guessing royal mail have it somewhere!

PM sent just to make sure it was sent, in the meantime I'm on the lookout for shiny royal mail vans now


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got a card from Royal Mail so off to collect it in the morning just hope the weather stays fines and I'll get a coat of the R&T onto the car


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Ordered both, would be rude not to at that price!!!
Now need to think of sensible explanation as to why I needed 2 more pots of wax when I have so many already!!!!

Any ideas?

( maybe I could tell her its a special blend just for her car!!!!)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

spooks said:


> Ordered both, would be rude not to at that price!!!
> Now need to think of sensible explanation as to why I needed 2 more pots of wax when I have so many already!!!!
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...


I'm getting my bits delivered to work  she doesn't drive so I can't use any of the usual excuses! Maybe I say it's for her?


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ordered mine yesterday.

I was forced to buy concours too.

I mean have you ever had an argument with yourself.......you can never win!! :lol:

Stuart.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got my concours today. Looks brill. Packaging is really really nice. I'm a big sucker for packaging!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got my Road & track today, echoing "Dipesh" comment, packaged very well and got an applicator too


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

ae82mad said:


> Ordered :thumb:


Not recieved 

Order Number is: 140/231109/03


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

A pot of Concours arrived on my doorstep yesterday.

For those who haven't read it, the story behind it is in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144106


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just collected mine from the Post office :thumb:

Both waxes smell lovely not sure if I should put them on the car or try some on a slice of toast :lol:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just ordered both waxes and some applicator pads :thumb: Thanks a million for the discount, it's incredibly generous


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

IanG said:


> Just collected mine from the Post office :thumb:
> 
> Both waxes smell lovely not sure if I should put them on the car or try some on a slice of toast :lol:


Know what you mean! think i can smell vanilla but not sure but it does smell good


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just ordered a tub of the road and track, will have to tell teh wife that its a specially selected blend designed especially for her VW new beetle in black, suppose I could give it her as a xmas pressie, then she will give it back to me as I do the cars!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

can't believe I missed this


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Eddy said:


> can't believe I missed this


Patrick is still offering 25% off until the end of december :thumb:


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

PipBrit said:


> My concourse arrived today thanks Patrick!
> 
> Though strangely my Road n Track hasn't though it was ordered 24 hours earlier than the concours! :lol:
> 
> ...


My Road N Track arrived yesterday thanks Patrick!

Guess it was just rolling around the back of a Royal Mail Van :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

hows everyone finding this wax? surely its gone on a few cars over the weekend?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Davemm said:


> hows everyone finding this wax? surely its gone on a few cars over the weekend?


P*****g down all weekend here and have not got a garage that i can put a car in, it's full of carp fishing gear


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yer our garrage is full of that stuff to.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Got my Concours yesterday, big thanks to Patrick and all at Valentines!


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

ae82mad said:


> Not recieved
> 
> Order Number is: 140/231109/03


Still waiting


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

ae82mad said:


> Still waiting


Postie left card yesterday,collected today,stuff missing,pads and towels,not impressed!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got mine and very happy

Now just waiting on the bloody weather to clear up

Cheers


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^^^^ Exactly as above including that darn weather


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

ae82mad said:


> Postie left card yesterday,collected today,stuff missing,pads and towels,not impressed!


Drop patrick an email, he's a top bloke and he'll soon have you sorted! Mi e arrived with no pads, got them in the mail the next day. I can't paise valentine & co. enough!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Drop patrick an email, he's a top bloke and he'll soon have you sorted! Mi e arrived with no pads, got them in the mail the next day. I can't paise valentine & co. enough!


got to agree with this, his service is excellent


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I tried mine out the day after I got it and have to say very easy to put on and again to buff off  giving a very nice "wet" look to the car, got a pic 










Ill check on the durability this weekend after ill see what a weeks worth of driving around Scotland has done


----------



## D.Agess (Oct 1, 2009)

it might have "high grade" wax in it, just not very much though.

its a ten quid wax, what will you expect?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

D.Agess said:


> it might have "high grade" wax in it, just not very much though.
> 
> its a ten quid wax, what will you expect?


? what are you on about:speechles


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

D.Agess said:


> it might have "high grade" wax in it, just not very much though.
> 
> its a ten quid wax, what will you expect?


can you expand further on the point you made? i would be very interested to read why you made the above point


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

D.Agess said:


> it might have "high grade" wax in it, just not very much though.
> 
> its a ten quid wax, what will you expect?


So what are you trying to say?


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

What Im interested in is the difference between Road N Track and Concorse since both have over "80% of solids is grade 1 premium yellow carnuba wax". I got them both now so I suppose I find out for myself :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

D.Agess said:


> it might have "high grade" wax in it, just not very much though.
> 
> its a ten quid wax, what will you expect?


Can't make a statement like that without substantiating it.

Feel free to expand on your theory.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136322&page=2

another random post here from him????


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

mel said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136322&page=2
> 
> another random post here from him????


Wow theres a lot going on in that post from him :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

At least his post in this thread is "Kind of" on topic. Must be letting his guard down.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Troll...?

Back on topic, anybody know if this sits ok on paintwork treated with Lime Prime?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Will-S said:


> At least his post in this thread is "Kind of" on topic. Must be letting his guard down.:lol::lol::lol:


he obviously has some sort of disorder as that thread was about correction and he jumps in about swimming
he should stick to the swimming threads methinks:lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Leodhasach said:


> Troll...?
> 
> Back on topic, anybody know if this sits ok on paintwork treated with Lime Prime?


Can't think of any reason why it would not sit on lime prime. I think sometimes it does leave a residue on the paintwork, but given it is the base for all the dodo waxes then why should it not be the suitable for Valentines?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

spursfan said:


> he obviously has some sort of disorder as that thread was about correction and he jumps in about swimming
> he should stick to the swimming threads methinks:lol:


Couldn't agree more. It's pretty obvious that he/she is trying SOOOOO hard to be completely obtuse in terms of topic relevance.

Ho hum, takes all sorts to make the world go round.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> Troll...?
> 
> Back on topic, anybody know if this sits ok on paintwork treated with Lime Prime?


I used mine on top of Lime Prime, got the car back after a week of travelling about, im not 100% about it, in comparison to say Onyx for pricing or Crystal Rock for comparison in carnauba content as with the SV waxing i can do a touchless wash but the Road & Track required to be hand washed  The still is a lot of tight beading on the bonnet and roof but the sides and front and rear are struggling but as I said there is a very high salt content on the roads around Scotland...


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

see i thought mine wasnt doing to well either, and put it down to application. hmm maybe its not that durable.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Davemm said:


> see i thought mine wasnt doing to well either, and put it down to application. hmm maybe its not that durable.


Dave, how long have you had it on? and does it still bead tightly like bobby's post above?

Kev..


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

tbh i didnt think that it was that good to start with on the beading front. its been on the car two weeks now.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine came today. Ill post comments when its on :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

at the price it was, i think if i got a few months out of it, i'd be happy!


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

D.Agess said:


> it might have "high grade" wax in it, just not very much though.
> 
> its a ten quid wax, what will you expect?


I'm more than a bit miffed by this completely untruthful rubbish. Please, Dear Sir, do one of the following 1) Have a chemical analysis done and then be so good as to let the world know exactly what percentage of No 1 Grade Premium Carnauba is in our two waxes. 2) Please shut up and stop airing uninformed opinions. Sincerely, Patrick Baird


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

waxin'lyrical said:


> I'm more than a bit miffed by this completely untruthful rubbish. Please, Dear Sir, do one of the following 1) Have a chemical analysis done and then be so good as to let the world know exactly what percentage of No 1 Grade Premium Carnauba is in our two waxes. 2) Please shut up and stop airing uninformed opinions. Sincerely, Patrick Baird


That was a pretty random post from D.Agess. I'm not even sure he was talking about this wax (it's not £10 after all ).

Seeing as your here Patrick, how does Road 'n Track compare to Concours?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> That was a pretty random post from D.Agess. I'm not even sure he was talking about this wax (it's not £10 after all ).
> 
> Seeing as your here Patrick, how does Road 'n Track compare to Concours?


I have got both RnT and Concours (couldn't help it), just waiting for the weather to find out what they are both like when put on the same car.

I have only tried RnT at the mo, easy on and easy off. Waiting to see how it lasts. Love the beading. Will be trying it with Lusso Creame and Megs 7 to see if it makes any difference to the finish. Patrick, any advice or pointers as to what goes well with your waxes? I know I shouldn't ask but i love tryin' stuff out.

You can tell by looking at the waxes side by side that the Concours has more Nuba in it. :thumb:

Can anyone shift the rain and let me wax some cars.:lol:

HTH


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok got a layer on lets see how it goes



























Swirly








Less Swirly ?









Just waiting for the rain now :lol:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok still no rain, but Jack frost left me this


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

ive not seen beading left by this like with any other product, very small tight beads. i guess it comparison would be if you have used red mist and it lieaves very small tight beads. i really like the application of the product as it is so easy, apply thin layers in straight lines, leave it a few minutes and buff off - without the need to re buff it again later on


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's exactly what I thought when I did a test spot on My g40 bonnet. Just buffs of crystal clear.


----------

